# Updated MG PLI - MG P-Rocket



## Vesper (Jun 7, 2010)

I just noticed this is now available. Looks good with SST-50 and neutral available. If it's anything like the PLI it'll be a winner.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Jun 7, 2010)

Source?
Specs?
Price??

Otherwise its a tease.....


----------



## skwei (Jun 7, 2010)

available at http://www.shiningbeam.com ......great dealer and customer service from Bryan :thumbsup:


----------



## bedazzLED (Jun 7, 2010)

You little ripper!

Thanks Vesper for the heads-up.

Just placed my order! :twothumbs


----------



## deuces (Jun 7, 2010)

Holy smokes, sneaky Bryan! Thanks OP, I placed my order.


----------



## waddup (Jun 7, 2010)

"If it's anything like the PLI it'll be a winner."


x2:thumbsup:

crazy how much light you can get for $70


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 7, 2010)

Man, me wait for this long long. 
And Bryan didn't announce it? I'm going to :whoopin: him.


----------



## needforspeed (Jun 7, 2010)

Got one of the 800's on the way


----------



## CM2010 (Jun 7, 2010)

needforspeed said:


> Got one of the 800's on the way



Really tempted to order one of these myself.

EDIT

Temptation got the better of me,just ordered one.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 7, 2010)

I'll be very anxious to read the specs,especially lux.


----------



## jhc37013 (Jun 7, 2010)

I like the MG stuff the Mini II is still one of my favorite little 18650 lights and the PLI wasn't bad for the price. I'm looking forward to more info on this one. Its strange I didn't see Bryan announce this over at the Marketplace, maybe I just missed it.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 7, 2010)

awesome been waiting for this for so long but of course now I'm broke. Hopefully I'll get some more money before it sells out.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok, this has about got the better of me. I am really interested in these lights, but i cannot find out much info on them. Like which one is brighter. I want a floody light, which one is more "wall of light'ish" I have an 18650 sitting over there just staring at me. Where can we get more details on this light? Finger is on the trigger.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 7, 2010)

Will I need something bigger than the Twofish lockblocks?
Should I pop for the Cyclo-p-blocks.

Based upon the quoted dimensions, and there is an inconsistency-14.6 cm is 5.75 in, and greater weight than my L2D & P3D, I think is the Cycloblock is required.


550+ lumens OTF of neutral-white, awesome!


----------



## Corvette6769 (Jun 7, 2010)

I am disappointed to see that the pricing is 25% higher than the MG PLI MC-E and no longer competitive with Aurora SH-43 HA-III Luminus SST-50 5-Mode 1000-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*18650) DX sku 33617, sku 33616, or even sku 33619.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 7, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> I am disappointed to see that the pricing is 25% higher than the MG PLI MC-E and no longer competitive with Aurora SH-43 HA-III Luminus SST-50 5-Mode 1000-Lumen Memory LED Flashlight (1*18650) DX sku 33617, sku 33616, or even sku 33619.



I am actually happy its a little more expensive than anticipated. Would you rather they had cut corners to meet that budget and as a result had bad threading or a weak switch? I find it much more often the case that I buy a budget light that is so close to perfect except for a few little things and I just wonder why they didn't fix those things for just a few more dollars to the price.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it worth giving up 100 lumens to get the warm white. I know 700 lumens is bright but 800 sounds so much better.


----------



## Flashlike (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder what the run times are like with the different battery configurations. Does anyone have any rough guesstimates?


----------



## js-lots (Jun 7, 2010)

This light looks very nice, especially for the price. I am looking forward to seeing some reviews on this one. I wish they provided a little more in the way of specs, ie the reflector dimensions.


----------



## deuces (Jun 7, 2010)

I think we know a lot about this light. The driver is the same as the one in the MC-E PLI, and is used in a bunch of custom lights, including Mac's EDC SST-50. It runs almost perfectly flat in regulation with 18650s. Output at 2.8A will be around 700-800 at the emitter, mostly flood because of the small reflector.

The big difference between this PLI and the MC-E version will be the lack of donut hole in the center of the beam. I think there will be a small brightness increase as well, from the advancement of the SST-50 bins. But it'll be a small difference.

Where else can you get a 2.8A flat regulated 1x18650 light with good build quality for under $100?

My MG L-mini II with MC-E I believe has this driver, and amazes me almost everyday.


----------



## moses (Jun 7, 2010)

Does the NEUTRAL white have better color rendition? (Meaning higher CRI?) or is it just warmer but without higher CRI?

The eyes can adjust to light temperature within reason but poor CRI is poor CRI no matter what.

Thanks,
M


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 7, 2010)

bigfish5 said:


> Is it worth giving up 100 lumens to get the warm white. I know 700 lumens is bright but 800 sounds so much better.



But it isn't warm, it is neutral.
3000K is warm
4500K is neutral
and 6500K is blue  (okay cool)


----------



## Egsise (Jun 8, 2010)

Could someone quessimate the runtimes, are they better than with MC-E?


----------



## cgonko (Jun 8, 2010)

I ordered one. Spur of the moment, and only a general idea of what to expect. Needless to say, I'm excited. I like the idea of what I read in the past about the mc-e, but a bit brighter with no hole. I'm kind of curious about the "rocket" part. I can't imagine this light has a lot of throw. From what I read, the reflector is smaller than the Dereelight sst-50 and also smaller that the Olight sst-50, though I think driven harder than both.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jun 8, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Could someone quessimate the runtimes, are they better than with MC-E?



Presuming the same driver, then no. The runtime will be the same, if you don't count any tapering off of output near the end. The tail end of the runtime may vary a bit depending on the Vf of the emitter.


----------



## madmook (Jun 8, 2010)

Ordered a neutral white version. It will be my first SST-50 light! Already have the prior cool and warm white MC-E PLIs.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jun 8, 2010)

Flashlike said:


> I wonder what the run times are like with the different battery configurations. Does anyone have any rough guesstimates?



The driver uses a linear regulator, so approximating runtimes is actually quite simple: Battery capacity (mAh) / Current Output (mA) = Runtime (h)

This will apply when using either one 18650 or 2 CR123s. When using 2 CR123s, you don't add the capacities as the batteries are connected in series; the capacity should be in the range of 1500mAh.



moses said:


> Does the NEUTRAL white have better color rendition? (Meaning higher CRI?) or is it just warmer but without higher CRI?
> 
> The eyes can adjust to light temperature within reason but poor CRI is poor CRI no matter what.
> 
> ...



I haven't looked at the spec sheets for Luminus emitters, but looking at other manufacturers the CRI does tend to increase with lower colour temperatures. I wouldn't expect any more than a +10 increase at most though. It could go from mid/low 70s to mid/low 80s at best, but quite possibly still in the 70s.


----------



## cgonko (Jun 8, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> The driver uses a linear regulator, so approximating runtimes is actually quite simple: Battery capacity (mAh) / Current Output (mA) = Runtime (h)
> 
> This will apply when using either one 18650 or 2 CR123s. When using 2 CR123s, you don't add the capacities as the batteries are connected in series; the capacity should be in the range of 1500mAh.
> 
> ...


Hack on Wheels:

I think you need to repeat that part about the stuff you said, you know, when it got confusing there for a second, for those of us who don't speak the lingo and haven't built their own light sabers yet. ;-)


----------



## kengps (Jun 8, 2010)

If you use a 2600 mAh battery....then divide by the 2800 mAh the board draws = .928 hours or 55.7 minutes.

I couldn't resist...$66.43 shipped. For a light about the same as the "D-Mini VX Ultra" with 2.1A, 550 OTE, that cost $100. Probably won't throw quite as well being it is .10-.14 inches smaller diameter reflector. But should be more pocketable than the D-mini.


----------



## Ziemas (Jun 8, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> Will I need something bigger than the Twofish lockblocks?
> Should I pop for the Cycloblocks.
> 
> Based upon the quoted dimensions, and there is an inconsistency-14.6 cm is 5.75 in, and greater weight than my L2D & P3D, I think is the Cycloblock is required.
> ...


Having used both the lockblocks and the cycloblocks with 18650 lights I find the cycloblocks to be far more stable.


----------



## Rod911 (Jun 8, 2010)

moses said:


> Does the NEUTRAL white have better color rendition? (Meaning higher CRI?) or is it just warmer but without higher CRI?
> 
> The eyes can adjust to light temperature within reason but poor CRI is poor CRI no matter what.
> 
> ...



According to the data sheet and the LED that the light is using (SST-50-W45S-F21-GH400), it'll be a 70 CRI light.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 8, 2010)

I just ordered one .............. and a battery ...........

But my "CPFuser" discount code was not accepted at checkout ...  :mecry: 

Ahh well - maybe I didn't enter it early enough in the process ?

Don't know

~


----------



## Corvette6769 (Jun 8, 2010)

Rod911 said:


> According to the data sheet and the LED that the light is using (SST-50-W45S-F21-GH400), it'll be a 70 CRI light.


You are correct, both versions of the MG P-Rocket SST-50 are using 70 CRI LED.

I question the decision to go with 6500K instead of 5700K for the cool white version. 

I felt the 5700K SST-50 White LED color W*57*S CRI 70 WJ bin was going to be perfect, offering the whitest light without giving up any lumens or efficiency.

Had the price remained the same as the MG PLI and the 5700K SST-50 been offered, my order would have been one of the first.


----------



## double-d (Jun 8, 2010)

MichaelW said:


> But it isn't warm, it is neutral.
> 3000K is warm
> 4500K is neutral
> and 6500K is blue  (okay cool)




So the W65S (6500k) will appear blue correct? (cant do blue). From above the 4500k version is neutral but as long as it isn't creamish/yellow (true neutral) it may be my choice. Any additional guidance between the two available choices to assist my purchase?
DD


----------



## vvs (Jun 8, 2010)

double-d said:


> So the W65S (6500k) will appear blue correct? (cant do blue). From above the 4500k version is neutral but as long as it isn't creamish/yellow (true neutral) it may be my choice. Any additional guidance between the two available choices to assist my purchase?
> DD



6500K is slightly cooler than daylight 5500K.
Blue tint is the blue tint, related to the tint shift in LED manufacturing and to cooler temp, starting from 8000K and more. Blue sky is around 10kK, looks beatiful, isn't ?


----------



## CM2010 (Jun 8, 2010)

My order has been shipped just have to wait for it to get to the UK now.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jun 8, 2010)

cgonko said:


> Hack on Wheels:
> 
> I think you need to repeat that part about the stuff you said, you know, when it got confusing there for a second, for those of us who don't speak the lingo and haven't built their own light sabers yet. ;-)



Lol! My apologies about that, hopefully what kengps said helps but let me know if you'd still like me to try re-wording that. 



Rod911 said:


> According to the data sheet and the LED that the light is using (SST-50-W45S-F21-GH400), it'll be a 70 CRI light.



Thanks for posting that! Interesting to see their binning structure, with the difference between W45S and W40M colours.


----------



## Egsise (Jun 8, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> The driver uses a linear regulator, so approximating runtimes is actually quite simple: Battery capacity (mAh) / Current Output (mA) = Runtime (h).


Well yes and no, true with the high and med modes, but the low mode runtime is only 8 hours...tested with MG PLI MC-E.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Jun 8, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Well yes and no, true with the high and med modes, but the low mode runtime is only 8 hours...tested with MG PLI MC-E.



What battery did you use for that test? A 2800mAh battery being drained at 140mA would run for approximately 20 hours, but depending on emitter VF that could vary. Have you tested what the current is at on low? For some reason I was assuming it would be 250mA which made your result sound reasonable, but 140mA doesn't add up with you result. Strange. I might try doing a runtime test with my L-Mini MC-E if I have the time.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 9, 2010)

i ordered the nuetral version, i only have 1 18650 battery at the moment, a 2200mah aw. Does anyone know if this light will run off of the flat-top 2600 maw aw? I was thinking or ordering one. Or does someone have a suggestion on a Safe, High quality, 18650 that is protected and has alot of runtime? trying to pick the main battery for this light. The 2200 mah can be an extra.


----------



## madmook (Jun 9, 2010)

It should... the old MG PLIs did fine with the flat-tops.


----------



## moses (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah...so both are rated at 70 CRI? In that case, not sure if there's a compelling reason to go with the neutral unless the other is clearly 'blue' looking. 

M


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 10, 2010)

Hotspot not so much but the spill might be a noticeable blue hue.

Well it's like that on a couple SST's I have here anyway. :shrug: We will have to wait and see.
Personally I'm not wanting to chance it and am going neutral.


----------



## javajoe (Jun 10, 2010)

so has anyone recieved one of these yet?

I'm looking forward to the mg rx-1 with the SST-50


----------



## CM2010 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wont get mine until late next week at the earliest.


----------



## cgonko (Jun 10, 2010)

javajoe said:


> so has anyone recieved one of these yet?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the mg rx-1 with the SST-50




I should be getting mine today or tomorrow. Very excited.


----------



## f22shift (Jun 10, 2010)

what's the UI? 
starts at low and moves up w half clicks?
memory?


----------



## Zeruel (Jun 10, 2010)

Ramp up via half press. 3 seconds to activate memory.


----------



## Rod911 (Jun 10, 2010)

moses said:


> Ah...so both are rated at 70 CRI? In that case, not sure if there's a compelling reason to go with the neutral unless the other is clearly 'blue' looking.
> 
> M





Sgt. LED said:


> Hotspot not so much but the spill might be a noticeable blue hue.
> 
> Well it's like that on a couple SST's I have here anyway. :shrug: We will have to wait and see.
> Personally I'm not wanting to chance it and am going neutral.



I only have one other STT-50 light (Catapult v1). Thrunite uses the GJ100 F4/F3 bin in this light. To me, the tint on this light seems to be more white than any cool white XP-G or XR-E based light I've got. Also, from reading numerous posts here, I thought I read a post from someone saying that Luminus LEDs tend to be warmer than their Cree counterparts when comparing the same colour range (ie 6.5k vs 6.5k).

Like Sgt. LED, I went with the neutral version and it was shipped yesterday. It should arrive to me hopefully within the week. I'm starting to shy away from the cooler LEDs and heading towards neutrals/warms if available.


----------



## 1 what (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm waiting for an 800L model that was posted 2 days ago.....
Looking forward to seeing some beamshots and doing my own.
Someone must post these soon?


----------



## hyperloop (Jun 10, 2010)

Neutral white ordered and shipped !!


----------



## Rod911 (Jun 11, 2010)

1 what said:


> I'm waiting for an 800L model that was posted 2 days ago.....
> Looking forward to seeing some beamshots and doing my own.
> Someone must post these soon?



Check out their CPF Marketplace thread. A few beamshots there.


----------



## cgonko (Jun 11, 2010)

OK, received the flashlight today. Construction: solid like a rock. Threads: smooth. Anodizing: perfect. 

Emitter. . . . noticeably off center. Hmmm. . . . I'll withold judgment until I get home and try the light. Forum won't let me post image.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 11, 2010)

u are the second person to mention they recieved their light, and both said the emitter is offcenter. but the other guy said the beam look flawless, so who knows.


----------



## bigfish5 (Jun 11, 2010)

oh yeh, you guys that recieved your p-rockets. See anyplace to put any tritium on that light. I have a couple of peices sitting around.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 12, 2010)

To anyone with what appears to be an off center emitter you may be able to fix it at your own risk. My light looked off center so I took the head off. I figured if I knocked the dome off I'd just replace the emitter myself. No problem there. Anyway the ring that holds the reflector against the glass was not very tight so the reflector was what was off center. I tightened the ring and BINGO all was just right. It worked for me but try it at your own risk!!

Oh thought I'd add that I like the light and the tint is great. Sadly I'm trapped at work tonight and tomorrow night so I can't report on it's beam besides that it looks good on a white wall 10 feet away.


----------



## Egsise (Jun 12, 2010)

Hack On Wheels said:


> What battery did you use for that test? A 2800mAh battery being drained at 140mA would run for approximately 20 hours, but depending on emitter VF that could vary. Have you tested what the current is at on low? For some reason I was assuming it would be 250mA which made your result sound reasonable, but 140mA doesn't add up with you result. Strange. I might try doing a runtime test with my L-Mini MC-E if I have the time.


No I have not measured the current, anyone can do that...I just did the runtime graph.
Runtime with Sanyo 18650 and AW 18650 were similar as with Samsung 18650.
Actually the regulation was really ugly with AW, started a little higher but dropped faster than with other cells, kinda like direct driven light.








It would be really nice to see the runtime graph of the rocket.


----------



## CM2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

Just got my neutral white this morning:






As has already been said the emitter is slightly off,heres a whitewall pic:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 15, 2010)

Used mine quite a bit last night on med.
Must of been about 2 hours and it did really well. 
Shame they won't make a turbo head.


----------



## cgonko (Jun 15, 2010)

Sgt. LED said:


> Used mine quite a bit last night on med.
> Must of been about 2 hours and it did really well.
> Shame they won't make a turbo head.



Keep in mind the old MG RX-1 mce thrower. Same electronics as the original PLI. Don't be surprised.....


----------



## CM2010 (Jun 20, 2010)

Heres a few beamshots,first is the neutral white MG sst second is a M20 R5:


----------



## cgonko (Jun 26, 2010)

PLI vs M20 R5 beamshots. Off topic, but how do you like the M20 R5? I have the R2 and I'm wondering if it's worth an upgrade. thx.


----------



## barnefko (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi guys

Is the reflector in the new SST-50 MG the same as in the PLI? I have one of the ugly warm-white MC-e's and would like to see a NW-SST-50 in there.

WHat do you thing? doable? possible? worth it?

Thanks in advance.

Barnefko


----------



## biker1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Just ordered he MG P-Rocket in cool white 800+ Lumens 

I did the reading, but am still confused, as this is my first 18650 light.Which cells are recommended re: the 18650's?
AW 2600mAh?

I just ordered the Shekor charger. Now I just have to order batteries.
Lite should be here in a couple of days, and would like to have the batteries ready to go.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Sep 12, 2010)

> the 18650's? AW 2600mAh?



AW now do 2900mah versions


----------



## biker1 (Sep 12, 2010)

amigafan2003 said:


> AW now do 2900mah versions



I read that the IMR batteries are best.
New to this rechargeable stuff, so to make it easy on me , what batteries should I buy for best output and runtime, if having the 2 together can be accomplished with 1 cell.


----------



## fangle (Sep 12, 2010)

biker1 said:


> Just ordered he MG P-Rocket in cool white 800+ Lumens



Just put batteries in mine for the first time today. I haven't ordered the 18650 cells yet, so I got two Surefire 123A cells. (Side note, Lowe's has these for <$5 per pair.) I turned on the light and thought that it was bright, but not shockingly so like I expected 800 lumens to be. Then we took it outside at night. Lighting up the other side of the room brightly was OK, but once you realize that it will light up the entire yard three houses away is when it gets impressive. It's my first light that can put bright light that far without looking like a thin searchlight beam. You won't win the showoff contests for distance but you'll have a more useful light. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## biker1 (Sep 12, 2010)

fangle said:


> Just put batteries in mine for the first time today. I haven't ordered the 18650 cells yet, so I got two Surefire 123A cells. (Side note, Lowe's has these for <$5 per pair.) I turned on the light and thought that it was bright, but not shockingly so like I expected 800 lumens to be. Then we took it outside at night. Lighting up the other side of the room brightly was OK, but once you realize that it will light up the entire yard three houses away is when it gets impressive. It's my first light that can put bright light that far without looking like a thin searchlight beam. You won't win the showoff contests for distance but you'll have a more useful light. I'm very pleased with it.



I may be wrong, but from what I read, 123As are not recommended.

Edit >
Bryan posted the following in his thread>
'Due to P-rocket's small size, it can't run on high mode with 2 x CR123A continuously, however you can do so with a single 18650/17670.' 

I'm not sure the illumination from the 123A's are the same as from the 18560's
I'm new to some of this stuff, so don't take my word unless it's verified.
Did you get the 5700K @ 700+ or the 6500K @ 800+
I'm on the fence about this regarding Warm or Cool


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 12, 2010)

Get the AW 2900 batteries as they will power the SST-50 with no problems, and it will have longer runtime.. IMR are good batteries, but they are used more for very high drain applications closer to SST-90 and especially high output incandescent lamps.


biker1 said:


> I read that the IMR batteries are best.
> New to this rechargeable stuff, so to make it easy on me , what batteries should I buy for best output and runtime, if having the 2 together can be accomplished with 1 cell.


----------



## biker1 (Sep 12, 2010)

FlashKat said:


> Get the AW 2900 batteries as they will power the SST-50 with no problems, and it will have longer runtime.. IMR are good batteries, but they are used more for very high drain applications closer to SST-90 and especially high output incandescent lamps.



I appreciate the heads up.
I will order a couple of AW 2900's tomorrow.

As the previous poster said, 123A's were used. I have a bunch of SF123As, but thought that with this light, they shouldn't be used. Can you clarify that for me. Thanks.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 12, 2010)

The MG P-Rocket is rated at 2.8 volts-6.0 volts
You could use 2 CR123 batteries, but not 2 RCR123 batteries:
1 CR123 battery= 3.0 volts each or 2 CR123 batteries= 6.0 volts
1 RCR battery= 3.7 volts each or 2 RCR123 batteries= 7.4 volts


biker1 said:


> I may be wrong, but from what I read, 123As are not recommended. In addition, you won't get the most out of your light regarding Illumination.
> In fact, once you put those AW 18650's in the light, it will be like Night & Day
> I'm new to some of this stuff, so don't take my word unless it's verified.
> Did you get the 5700K @ 700+ or the 6500K @ 800+
> I'm on the fence about this regarding Warm or Cool


----------



## biker1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for that.

I saw these >>


*SPECIFICATIONS:*

Nominal Voltage : 3.6V
Capacity : 2900mAH ( rated at 0.2C discharge 4.2V - 2.5V @ 25℃ )
Operating Temp. : Charge 0 to 45℃ / Discharge -20 to 60 ℃
Recommended Charge Rate : 825mA ( ambient temp. 25 ℃ )
Max. Discharge Rate : 5.8A ( ambient temp. 25 ℃ )
Dimensions :18.52 X 68.16mm ( +/- 0.3mm )


*Price* : $17.75 each






I am new to rechargeables, but at $18 bucks a piece, I hope they last for many cycles.
I get the SF123As for $1.75 ea. These are 10x the price.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 12, 2010)

That's a good price. You will appreciate using the 18650 batteries once you see how well they perform.


biker1 said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> I saw these >>
> 
> ...


----------



## pae77 (Sep 12, 2010)

There's several things that one should know and understand about using these cells safely as they have the potential to vent with flame and explode and cause serious property damage and or personal injury if not used and maintained properly. 

They are great cells and can be used safely in flashlights but one really needs to know and understand a few things is all I'm saying. And that will also help you get the maximum life from these expensive cells. Everything you need to know can be found in the flashlight electronics batteries included section on this site.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Sep 13, 2010)

At $4.84 each including shipping, until something better comes along, I am using nothing but the black/red $9.78 TrustFire Protected 18650 3.7V True 2400mAh Rechargeable Lithium Batteries (*2-Pack*) - DX sku 20392.


----------



## biker1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is the 5700K 700+ Neutral emitter 'Premium' like the 6500K CW Emitter?
and does it make a discernible difference in quality if the Neutral is not 'Premium?'

Just spoke with Bryan, a real nice guy. Took the time to answer a few questions I had >
-The Cool White model comes with the GITD reverse clickie installed, but I can switch it out for the supplied 'Orange' forward clickie.
-The Neutral comes the opposite way re: installed switches
-The Neutral is still White, not Warm, but yellower than the Cool White.

I am getting the Cool White 6500K 800+ light and can't wait 
I just ordered my AW18650 2900mAh batteries (3) from Lighthound and my Pila charger from BugOutGearUSA.


----------



## amigafan2003 (Sep 21, 2010)

> until something better comes along


.

They are already here and they are made by AW. 

I'm also very happy with my 2900mah Redilast cells - as they are Panasonic NCR based I'd take them over a *Fire cell any day.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 21, 2010)

My only complaint about the PLI was the switch. Mine broke. I was told I'd be sent one (free) with my next order but I've never had an occasion to make another order from that dealer so my Pli is a paperweight.

One oddity. I'm pretty sure the SST-50 star is the same one Nailbender uses in his P60's yet he says it's fine with 2 X CR123 but new Pli only safe with 18650 as I understand it.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Sep 21, 2010)

* Voltage input 2.8-6V
* Compatible with 1x18650, 1x17670, and 2xCR123A
* 3 Modes: Low > Mid > High 
* Current output: 140mA on low, 1000 mA on medium and 2800 mA on high 
* Regulated circuit for constant current output
* Built in Voltage protection, will cut off at 2.8V
* Reverse-polarity protection prevents wrongly installed batteries from damaging the circuit 

* Comes with accessories: holster, *1 spare regular switch*, lanyard, O-rings, and G.I.D tailcaps
* Recommend not to run over 15 minutes continuously on high mode when using 2xCR123A
** Do not run it with 2xRCR123A rechargeble Li-ion**
................................................................................................

O.K. with 2XCR123aPrimary - but NOT rechargeables.

Did you not get an extra switch when you first received it , recDNA ?

~


----------



## recDNA (Sep 21, 2010)

TooManyGizmos said:


> * Voltage input 2.8-6V
> * Compatible with 1x18650, 1x17670, and 2xCR123A
> * 3 Modes: Low > Mid > High
> * Current output: 140mA on low, 1000 mA on medium and 2800 mA on high
> ...


 

Yes, I got one forward and one reverse clicky. Both broke in regular use. I don't do construction or anything but I did use my Pli every day. It was never dropped and I always used AW protected 18650. I'd say I got about 6 months from each switch. They're the only switches I've actually had fail on me although I know it is a common phenomenon.

The flashlight itself is fine. If I make direct contact it lights.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Sep 21, 2010)

amigafan2003 said:


> .
> 
> They are already here and they are made by AW.
> 
> I'm also very happy with my 2900mah Redilast cells - as they are Panasonic NCR based I'd take them over a *Fire cell any day.


 
In every test I have seen, including https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257543 the only way that the AW cells outperform the black/red $9.78 TrustFire Protected 18650 3.7V True 2400mAh Rechargeable Lithium Batteries (*2-Pack*) - DX sku 20392 is in the price. 

At *$14.75 EACH*, the AW cells cost more than 3-times as much as the $4.84 TrustFire 18650, but do not preform as well in any of the load tests. 

I would be interested in seeing testing results for the 2900mah Redilast cells.


----------



## radellaf (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm tempted to get this light, but since it's my first 18650 (and first Multi-die unless you count a 6aa 5w elektrolumens) and I'll have to order the batts from (I presume) DX, would it be a good idea to get a light half the price to see if it's good enough?

There are like a dozen choices there in that category and I can't tell if any are better than any others. I like the small size, 3 mode, and (presumably) ability to run continuously on high (if it's a bike light... or is the wind essential?). Sure prefer side switches but the big polestar is like the only one. Sunway maybe but they're over $100.

---

Sorry, didn't know about http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=229333 --- not used to the second website (yeah, it's been a while since I was on here)

Looks like this light is a good medium between questionable build quality, and better regulation. And, available in neutral - huge selling point for me. I think I'll go with the 1600mAh IMR 18650s. Much rather give up runtime for a safer battery.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 21, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> In every test I have seen, including https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257543 the only way that the AW cells outperform the black/red $9.78 TrustFire Protected 18650 3.7V True 2400mAh Rechargeable Lithium Batteries (*2-Pack*) - DX sku 20392 is in the price.
> 
> At *$14.75 EACH*, the AW cells cost more than 3-times as much as the $4.84 TrustFire 18650, but do not preform as well in any of the load tests.
> 
> I would be interested in seeing testing results for the 2900mah Redilast cells.


 

If I could buy the Trustfires at THAT price from an American dealer I would. I don't like buying anything that has to clear customs. A review on DX says these cells have to be jammed into a WF139 to get them to fit. Since that is the charger I use that also concerns me.


----------



## Corvette6769 (Sep 22, 2010)

recDNA said:


> If I could buy the Trustfires at THAT price from an American dealer I would. I don't like buying anything that has to clear customs. A review on DX says these cells have to be jammed into a WF139 to get them to fit. Since that is the charger I use that also concerns me.


 
While I own a MAHA MH-C777PLUS-II Universal LCD Battery Charger Analyzer Conditioner, for simplicity I use my UltraFire WF-139 charger to charge all my 18650 cells. While the DX sku 20392 is a tight fit in the WF-139, I have had no problems. I have six of them and just ordered another pair the other day (along with more $20.00 MC-E flashlights to put them in). The only way that you know that Customs is involved is that your order takes 8 to 10 days to arrive.


----------



## Carma (Sep 23, 2010)

I own a p-rocket cool white, and i think it's great value for the price.
But i have some weird behavior : most of the time it would remember last mode, but sometimes when switching the light on, low mode is selected but it was high mode when switched off.


----------



## biker1 (Sep 23, 2010)

Carma said:


> I own a p-rocket cool white, and i think it's great value for the price.
> But i have some weird behavior : most of the time it would remember last mode, but sometimes when switching the light on, low mode is selected but it was high mode when switched off.



I have noticed the same thing. I tried turning back on after 2 seconds, and then 5 seconds, after shutting off in High mode, and it seems not to make a difference. It can remember high mode 5x, but then it will go to low when turning on. The issue appears to be intermittent.
If I turn the light on & off within a second, the modes will ramp up upon turning the light on >> L-M-H

I tested the light again, and it appears if the High mode is kept on for at least 5 seconds, then shut off & on again, the high mode will be remembered.


----------



## Carma (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice find biker1! The mode has to be used at least 5 seconds (or i'd say maybe a little less) before switch off, otherwise it's not remembered.
Not very pleasant. I'd prefer last mode remembered in all cases, or even better, always switch on to high mode.


----------



## recDNA (Sep 23, 2010)

Corvette6769 said:


> While I own a MAHA MH-C777PLUS-II Universal LCD Battery Charger Analyzer Conditioner, for simplicity I use my UltraFire WF-139 charger to charge all my 18650 cells. While the DX sku 20392 is a tight fit in the WF-139, I have had no problems. I have six of them and just ordered another pair the other day (along with more $20.00 MC-E flashlights to put them in). The only way that you know that Customs is involved is that your order takes 8 to 10 days to arrive.



At their whim customs can charge duties or declare your batteries dangerous and confiscate them


----------



## radellaf (Sep 25, 2010)

Yesterday I lucked out in that the P-Rocket and the Lighthound IMR battery arrived same day. The C777 whistles a bit charging Li (but not Ni), and by my RS multimeter got up to 4.23V (indicating 4.1 on its screen). I call that OK. I have no faith beyond +-50mV on the meter, and I'd be happy with 200 cycles from the cell so even 4.25 wouldn't really bug me. So long as it's not going to ignite, that's all I ask. A123 cells would be better in that regard, but I get the idea the .3V difference would be huge in terms of brightness on Hi.

I measured 2.7A hi, 700mA med, and 110mA low. That's with just the 10A meter, so it's probably higher on hi in actual use.

The light is a damn car headlight on a stick! Very happy. By 15lm/W for a regular bulb, I guess this should be a 30 (450lm) - 40W (600lm) bulb equivalent and it sure looks that way from ceiling bounce.

The tint is appealing. A tinge of yellowish hue around the hotspot but the overall light is a nice, pretty neutral, white. Sure blows away my previous brightest: Aviator A2, Inretech 3x1W luxeon 3D mod, Elektrolumens 6xAA Luxeon V. The stock Mag charger out throws it, but doesn't quite keep up in absolute light.

Memory modes are flaky. I'll have to see if that minimum 5-sec on thing is the trick, but shame it's not fenix/4sevens reliable in that regard.

But, I bought it as a pocket TORCH, and, it is, for well under 100 clams. Very nice.


----------



## Kuryakin (Sep 26, 2010)

I have the PLI, I got the P-Rocket for my buddy. Side by side, his is brighter, but it's not night and day. The real difference is the P-Rocket doesn't have the dark spot in the center of the pattern that the PLI has. Understandable, since mine has a quad chip emitter, and his is a single chip. 
Both are great, but the P-Rocket is a little better, not night and day better.



bigfish5 said:


> Is it worth giving up 100 lumens to get the warm white. I know 700 lumens is bright but 800 sounds so much better.


----------



## radellaf (Sep 26, 2010)

OK, I like the light (and battery collecting) enough that I'm curious if there's any consensus as to the best LiCo 18650 to use with this light. Let's leave out the UF 3000 as I don't trust those. UF black 2400, AW2600, AW2900 or Redilast 2900 seem to be the choices often mentioned in this thread. Tenergy 2600s seem to perform similar to AW2600... I wonder if they all use the same LG 2600 cell also sold by BJ for about $8 (unprotected).

I read: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257543. LG and Panasonic are both respectable names.
But so far it doesn't have any 2900s to compare with the 2600s, but the latter do seem to outdo the UF2400s by a smidge. 

---

As I have the IMR for max brightness, my question is which would have the longest runtime on high in this light?


----------

